# PCB Charter Recomendation



## pottydoc (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi guys, my wife and another couple are going to PCB for vacation in early May. Anybody got a offshore and/or inshore charter suggestion? Only going to fish one day, we le the gals plan the rest of it. That helps keep them happy the rest of the year while we're fishing and hunting.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 11, 2017)

Justin Leake


----------



## jeremyledford (Feb 12, 2017)

Oh man. Give Mickey Locke a call with Reel Addiction Charters. Look him up online or on Facebook. He catches some monster  snapper and grouper. Easy to talk to and great guy. If you need his number message me and I will get it to you.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Feb 13, 2017)

oops1 said:


> Justin Leake


What he said, have been on a inshore trip with him, local guy that knows the fishing in the PCB area.


----------



## pottydoc (Feb 14, 2017)

I had a couple people on another forum recommend Justin also. Gonna check out his site, and see if he's open while we are there.


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat (Feb 14, 2017)

Hook Em Up Charters. 
Went out with BJ and first mate James 2 years ago in May. Loaded the boat with AJ's then vermillion and white snapper.

Great guys!


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Feb 17, 2017)

jeremyledford said:


> Oh man. Give Mickey Locke a call with Reel Addiction Charters. Look him up online or on Facebook. He catches some monster  snapper and grouper. Easy to talk to and great guy. If you need his number message me and I will get it to you.



Another vote for Captain Mickey. We have been out with him several times and he always puts us on all the fish we want to catch. He does deep offshore runs for big AJ, big grouper, and some huge ARS. He also has a boat for inshore nearshore trips which are great.


----------



## EllijayFalconsFan (Feb 24, 2017)

Mackey Locke is excellent.  He's a good man and an excellent captain.


----------

